# New window pictures



## Ohiosulator (Oct 3, 2013)

Hi all,

 took some window shots the other day and thought Id share.

 First some nice fall color, some puce, amber, teal. The puce calabash is new and the color is remarkable!







 Next some scroll window color, gotta love the big blue behemoth. Hands down my favorite bottle in my collection. Now I need a yellow....






 enjoy all!


----------



## epackage (Oct 3, 2013)

Your pics never disappoint...


----------



## sandchip (Oct 5, 2013)

Killin' me with them fineazz flacks!


----------



## slag pile digger (Oct 5, 2013)

SWEET!!!


----------



## kor (Oct 5, 2013)

Heck of a show! Those flasks are KILLER!


----------



## cookie (Oct 5, 2013)

excellent...


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Oct 6, 2013)

WOW! I SEE CALENDER PHOTOS !
 love the scrolls.


----------



## Road Dog (Oct 7, 2013)

Excellent pics. Great Color!


----------



## cacarpetbagger (Oct 8, 2013)

Some fine eye candy there, and the photo's are excellent.  What is the square on the left, is it unembossed.


----------



## glass man (Oct 16, 2013)

WONDERFUL! I LOVE WIDOW BOTTLES!!  JAMIE


----------



## cowseatmaize (Oct 16, 2013)

Awesome bottles but I have to be more envious of the window, I wish I had one of those.


----------

